# GIGANTIC Cages?



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Does anyone here have a massive cage? I currently have just a SCN and it already feels so small. My add on unit should be here tomorrow, but already I'm dreaming of a Quad. I just feel like my cage is always too small, when I put my rats away at night Naydeen gives me this pitiful look like she's being locked up in prison. She will put her little paws on the bars and just stare at me and move along the bars wherever I go. I really want a huge cage so she has plenty of room when she has to be in there. If you have a gigantic cage, please post a pic!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

They'll make you feel just as bad even with a huge cage lol


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

They're super expensive but check out these kitty condos! http://www.mypetcages.com/product.asp?specific=143


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Yep, its about 4ft tall, 4 ft wide, and 2 ft deep. 2 Martins ferret condos put together. I love it but its almost too much space! I use the bottom for storage or I keep it empty.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Honestly with more space comes more cleaning and upkeep. I personally love how much space the DCN has. For my 4 boys, it feels like the perfect amount of room. Of course they still hound me at the doors no matter how much space they have but in terms of upkeep, I do not think I would be capable of dealing with a quad or triple - it is just too much work for me. With how thoroughly I decorate the DCN, I know I will buy even more stuff to cram in there if I had an even bigger surface area to work with so this is officially my limit. I do have another cage that I upkeep for Bear on top so it is already quite the chore.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

actually ever since I switched to a CN my cage stays very clean and organized, not even a stray poop our of place. I know it sounds stupid, but it already feels too small, and soon the DCN will probably feel too small too. Lol who knows, maybe I'll end up with like a wall of CNs


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Does anyone know if you can combine CN and FN units?


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Ayena asked that too in another thread and I think someone said no


----------



## dakotah999 (Aug 25, 2014)

i want that kitty condo, maybe ill start saving


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I always thought the DCN looked small! I see my two in there and think "okay maybe I could do 3 or 4 rats in a DCN." I probably wouldn't put more than that. I feel like it will be too much and they wouldn't be able to have their own space. I am super claustrophobic though. so that might have to do with my thought process. I am going to get Rocco fixed then I think I will put my two DCN together and make a quad for my 3 kids.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Right now I've got too many cage accessories and not enough space. I want to have like an obstacle course I the cage with ropes and branches, but with all the other stuff I'm cramming in there there's just no room left. I get all my cage accessories from thrift stores so finding things to fill the space with isn't an issue  I think I'll get at least a triple eventually, maybe in an L shape like Nanashi's


----------



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

The double critter nation is big. My 4 boys spend most of their time in the top half. I'm 6' and I can barely reach them if they get up on top of it and go to the back corner. A triple would likely touch the ceiling and seeing into the top 1/3 would probably require a stool. 

If I wanted more space I'd probably get a second one to put next to it then try to remove a few of the bars and fashion a bridge/tube of some sort so they could go between them.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

You can take out the sides and connect two DCNs, that's what a Quad is


----------



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

And it all just snaps together? Or do you just push them together and let the weight keep them from being pushed apart? I know it was tool-less but I didn't think the design allowed for one to be attached to the side like that. 

In any case I would definitely expand out rather then up. A 3 story CN seems like it would be too tall to be practical.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I've never done it myself, but from what I understand yeah you just slide it together. I can picture it in my head based off how the DCN is built


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

You have to zip tie it together.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

gotchea said:


> You have to zip tie it together.


Oh okay, that's a bit disappointing I thought it could slide together :/


----------



## 2ratshack (Sep 13, 2014)

You might be able to make an addition to your cage using hardware cloth, corrugated plastic pipes and shelving units. (I'm thinking of "Floating" shelves) You could make tunnels out of the corrugated plastic pipes that connect to floating shelves, and then make a cover for the shelf so none of your rats fall off. I've seen something similar to this, except it was for ferrets. Then you could line basically your entire room with shelves/tunnels. It would be like a giant rat maze for them. But it would probably be very difficult.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

I think they just like to explore, so it doesn't matter how big you go. Until the litter is grown up we only have two in the dcn and they are still at the doors begging to come out. If they are out on the bed, which leads to the dresser as well, they look over to their cage and would like to climb on top of it. When they are there, they go down and want the whole room. when they have the whole room, they want out the door to the rest of the house.

The only thing that really helps is having a lot of boxes, different substrates, toys, climbing ropes and ladders and such to keep changing out. When I do the weekly full clean out I change out most things to new things. This keeps them occupied for the most part. During the rest of the week, I might take out something and put in something else, or just add a handful of new toys to keep things interesting. 

I keep a supply of sisal, big plastic beads, wooden blocks, feathers, cardboard and other things to make little foot toys. I'll just make some and toss em in the toy box. They like taking them out hiding them or chewing them up.


----------

